# Maybe you'll understand



## TheDeerCommander (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry for blowing this thread up with questions but i've decided to get a 44 magnum and i've partially fallen in love with the colt anaconda. The only problem with that is that they cost very VERY high. Then i looked at the raging bull. I partially loved that one two including the price. But the part i dont like about it at all is that you have to use two hands to open the cylinder to the gun. Before i go all crazy about that i wanted to know if that would affect loading and unloading because i get into alot of situations with hogs that end up crazy and i just for some reason dont feel protected enough for work days using a pistol (even a 10mm). So i wanted to know if the price for the anaconda is worth it or does the raging bull two hand cylinder not affect loading and unloading and is worth its price?


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 1, 2014)

*my choice twice.... Redhawk...*

I've had 4 or 5 Super Blackhawks in 44, one of the very first Redhawks, and sold them all years ago after logging in over 5,000 handloads through them.
Last summer a blued Redhawk Hunter 44 found me and it's here by my side : )
I don't care for the Super Redhawks, the standard Redhawk is heavy enough. Love the scope grooved rib and ease of removing/installing the scope for range testing, removing for carry.
Much fast and easier to reload a double action!...and all the empties still fall right in the palm of your hand. Speed loader or two keeps you ready for all the hogs near you.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 1, 2014)

My vote is for Redhawk as well. You can get them used in great condition for ~$500.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 1, 2014)

I would get what you like and can afford.
If you are calm enough to reload while surrounded by charging pigs, the fraction of a second longer it takes to reload the taurus over the colt is not an issue.
Fast follow up shots with a hot loaded .44 magnum is pretty tough to do due to the recoil impulse. I would not feel undergunned with 10/12 rounds of 10mm either.


----------



## TomC (Mar 4, 2014)

Danish Special Forces chose to carry 10mm’s when working in areas with Polar Bears and LOTS of people in Alaska are moving from revolvers to 10mm semi’s for backwoods protection. Just a little tidbit to ease your 10mm concerns, but……..first and foremost get what you want otherwise you will have buyers regret. In my younger days I use to tote a 44mag as an insurance policy when bowhunting in areas with hogs. I eventually sold it due to its bulk and simply for the fact that I found it unpleasant to shoot. Last year I picked up a Glock 20, added a KKM 6” barrel and am THRILLED. Even though it is large relative to most semi’s, I find it so much more pleasant to carry than the 44 I had. What’s amazing is how fun it it to shoot and how the polymer frame really soaks up the recoil. There AIN'T no give in a steel revolver frame. The Glock is so pleasant to shoot....surprisingly so. I shot a deer with it last year and it dropped like a sack of potatoes, almost like it was shot with my 7mag. It’s essentially the ballistic equivalent (or very close) to a 41 mag and the ability to unload a magazine of ammo of that caliber on an approaching threat plus the ability to pop another magazine in the frame in a second or two is a pretty strong argument to NOT carry a revolver. 

My next door neighbor is retired special forces and he once said Glock was THE platform he would carry if his life depended on it. That says a lot and 10mm is more than ample for anything walking in North America…..2 or 4 legged. Save a little longer and get the Colt (awesome gun) if that is what you really want but the 10mm would more than suffice for your needs.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 4, 2014)

Super Redhawk is my vote. I have a Desert Eagle in .44 mag. Recoil is not bad but, it is heavy. A good holster helps. 
I find .44s fun to shoot. I also find my .454 Alaskan fun to shoot.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 5, 2014)

If 6 hot rounds of 44 mag aren't getting the job done? I don't think 6 more are going to be much more help. Accuracy accuracy accuracy.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2014)

Are hogs really that dangerous?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Are hogs really that dangerous?



A sow with piglets will get all up in yo biddness!


----------



## specialk (Mar 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Are hogs really that dangerous?



I heard some folks just slit their throats with a knife!


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Mar 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Are hogs really that dangerous?



im my situation it just about doesn't get worse. the actual hog isn't as dangerous. but the hogs on my property travel in packs im not looking to kill a charging pack of 15 (thats what they travel in) im looking for a way to get the bigger ones out and you guys changed my whol perpective on the glock 20 10mm i might consider it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 7, 2014)

I loved my Ruger Super Blackhawk.......

Handloaded and killed deer out to 60+ yds with open sights...

BH or RH would be my pick if I was looking for 44mag....

I carry a 1911 when i am in the woods where hogs are common..


----------



## turkeybuster (Mar 7, 2014)

I would go with the Redhawk myself if you just want a revolver,quicker reload if needed than ablackhawk  and Rugers handguns are built a lot stronger than the Taurus IMHO . If you want to save and get the colt youwont go wrong there either.


----------



## turkeybuster (Mar 8, 2014)

I think k most of the guys killing them with knives are doing so only after they use catch dogs to pin them. Still dangerous but its not like their catching and wrestling them like rambo


----------



## FlyBoy (May 18, 2014)

I carry a .44 mag Alaskan with Laser Grips with 300 grain WFN hardcast at 1200 fps in a Simply Rugged holster on a Kydex Gun Belt and it's all you need for hogs and I can carry it all day with this holster and belt set-up.


----------



## leoparddog (May 18, 2014)

I'm going to circle back to the original question - Colt Anaconda vs Taurus.  Colt doesn't make the Anaconda anymore as I'm sure you are aware and they are becoming collectors items in pretty high demand which is driving the price.  I don't know if I'd want to hunt with $1500 revolver very often especially if the weather is poor.  

For a 44Mag hunting pistol, I'd suggest a something other than the Taurus, a Ruger Redhawk (any variation) will be about the same weight, more affordable, has a better reputation for durability and will hold its value better than a Taurus.  If your heart is not set on a revolver, then the 10mm with a heavy bullet will give you more rounds and a faster reload should you get ambushed by a pack of hogs.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 18, 2014)

Taurus Large Frame M44 44mag Revolver, I've owned one for awhile now and I like it! It basically is the Raging Bull Model with only 1 cylinder realease/lock instead of 2 the Bull has plus it cost less!!!!!!


----------



## klwehunt (May 26, 2014)

If you have a good 1911,Clark Customs make a comp set up to convert your 1911 to .460 Rowland.The Rowland has .44 mag balistics out of a 1911 w/1911 mags and the conversion cost is about 300.00 ammo is not bad if you reload.Buffalo Bore sells some hot loads as does cor-bon and others.


----------



## sniper13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I noticed a few mentioned using hot 
Loads in the. 44mag. I load for my Super Redhawk 
and have found that a middle power  load works just fine. The "hot loads "  aren't as accurate and could make you develop a flinch, not to mention wear and tear on the weapon. 
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 24, 2015)

frankwright said:


> I would not feel undergunned with 10/12 rounds of 10mm either.


That's what I was thinking. If I had to worry about reloading in a hurry during a hairy situation involving hogs, I'd opt for a G20.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't ever recall opening a revolver with one hand.  I always push the release with my right hand and push the cylinder out with my left hand.  On the Raging bull, you just use your fingers on your left hand to push out the cylinder and your thumb to release the 2nd release.  Never a big deal to me.  I believe the extra lock was an added safety measure for the .454 raging bulls and they just kept that feature on the other calibers when they chambered them in the Raging Bull.

Rosewood


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 25, 2015)

If needing to take multiple quick shots at a target (hog or whatever, which seems to be the sense of the OP) then a 44 mag or 10mm is going to really test your ability to handle the recoil and get back on target for the follow-up shot(s).  I'd think you would be just as well off if not better equipped by having something with much less recoil that you know you can hit the target with multiple times quickly.  A 44 mag or 10mm aren't the guns for doing that.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 2, 2015)

I've never heard of a single incident where more than one hog attacked, and those lone hogs attacking were caused by the animal either being cornered or wounded.


----------



## B Man (Sep 4, 2015)

I started carrying my 357 mag Ruger GP100 over my big gaulky 44mag.  My main hunting  load for it is 180gr xtps but I generally carry a 158gr Hardcast SWC loaded at a pleasant 1100fps and dispatched several hogs and deer.   What I'm saying is load a 10mm with some heavy solids and a wide front metaplates and it will put down any hog you encounter if that's what your wanting to carry.


----------

